# Retro look cycling gloves



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I've used many brands of gloves over the years, mostly crochet gloves. Many times they fall apart in short time, maybe due to the way they are constructed. I'd like to give these gloves a plug on the forum for durabuility. These, a good cotton cap and a nice steel bike are all you need to step back into time with Eddy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Push-Crochet-Le...023?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb675e7f7


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

black/tan is beer... do they make natural cotton/tan pigskin?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I think they only come in black. They would look much better in the natural color.


----------



## 12345 (Mar 3, 2006)

I've had some from Rivendell. They've held up very well and they are brown.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Giant makes some non-black ones: http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?Item=100040663


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Got a pair of these- definitely nicer than the ones from rivendell that they're replacing. The velcro on the rivendell gloves was too big for the strap and always scratched the hell out of my face...


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Lotophage said:


> Got a pair of these- definitely nicer than the ones from rivendell that they're replacing. The velcro on the rivendell gloves was too big for the strap and always scratched the hell out of my face...


Give us a link to the gloves.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

High Gear said:


> I've used many brands of gloves over the years, mostly crochet gloves. Many times they fall apart in short time, maybe due to the way they are constructed. I'd like to give these gloves a plug on the forum for durabuility. These, a good cotton cap and a nice steel bike are all you need to step back into time with Eddy.
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/Push-Crochet-L...023?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb675e7f7


Here are some traditonal/ retro mesh gloves. My wife bought me a pair for my birthday one year and I use on special occasions when riding my vintage rides.










Also have a couple pair of their retro Marresi leather shoes (anniversary gifts from my better half :thumbsup: ) both black and brown.



















I started off my cycling hobby wearing Marresi's so that is kind of cool to be able to wear them in this day and age. They are not much different than they were made back in the early '80s, better in fact.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Here are some traditonal/ retro mesh gloves. My wife bought me a pair for my birthday one year and I use on special occasions when riding my vintage rides.


Those better be some nice f***ing gloves for $140.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

High Gear said:


> Give us a link to the gloves.


Dur. Sorry 'bout that- http://www.bontrager.com/model/07713

only black but the leather is nice and soft and the padding is well thought out- they were comfortable the first ride out. The rivendell gloves took me about a month to break in- these are modern gloves that just happen to have a crocheted back.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Those better be some nice f***ing gloves for $140.


They are some nice f***ing gloves!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> They are some nice f***ing gloves!


I'm just jealous my fat feet can't fit into their shoes.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Pablo said:


> I'm just jealous my fat feet can't fit into their shoes.


Me too....


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I'm just jealous my fat feet can't fit into their shoes.


Yeah, I've got narrow feet and they do tend to run on the narrow side. On the other hand, they are leather and can be professionally stretched. I love them but only wear them with some of my retro bikes that have toe clips. My modern rides all have clipless pedals and I wear modern style shoes with those. You can always use them with clipless cleats though.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Yeah, I've got narrow feet and they do tend to run on the narrow side. On the other hand, they are leather and can be professionally stretched. I love them but only wear them with some of my retro bikes that have toe clips. My modern rides all have clipless pedals and I wear modern style shoes with those. You can always use them with clipless cleats though.


I though about stretching them out a la my soccer cleats, but I can only wear Sidi Megas, and even then, the velcro isn't all the way closed.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

I got myself a pair of these on sale a couple years ago. Very stiff and very comfy. The laces are an acquired talent, but when you use them correctly, they work very well :thumbsup:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

onespeedbiker said:


> I got myself a pair of these on sale a couple years ago. Very stiff and very comfy. The laces are an acquired talent, but when you use them correctly, they work very well :thumbsup:


Those look very nice. Very retro.

I am partial to Maressi. Still have my first pair... :thumbsup: 










Unfortunately, my feet keep growing.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Those look very nice. Very retro.
> 
> I am partial to Maressi. Still have my first pair... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 You sure those are not bowling shoes? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

detto pietro, anyone?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

onespeedbiker said:


> You sure those are not bowling shoes? :smilewinkgrin:


I remember these at the shop. Right around LOOK clipless hit the market and toe straps were on their way out. They are a thing of beauty. Made in Italy. Probably by some old shoe cobbler that had been making cycling shoes for many years. Now all we see is plastic. Plastic bikes,shoes and anything else they can shove down out throats.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

High Gear said:


> Now all we see is plastic. Plastic bikes,shoes and anything else they can shove down out throats.


Agreed. I would buy leather shoes in an instant if they came in widths.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Whilst everyone is showing off their old shoes I will put my hand up If anyone has some nice 45s to sell , I need some look drilled retro style shoes for my steel Merckx's


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

latman said:


> Whilst everyone is showing off their old shoes I will put my hand up If anyone has some nice 45s to sell , I need some look drilled retro style shoes for my steel Merckx's


I've got a pair of the Adidas shoes shown above... Carbon soles, retro looks. 

I believe they're 45s. The toes cracked while kneeling on the ground fixing a flat, but some superglue fixed that... They ain't perfect but they are cheap.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

My old Detto woods. Want to put some speedplay cleats on 'em.


----------

